# I Have Eggs!



## angelpimp (Apr 24, 2006)

My snow white discus decided to leave me a present last night. I have eggs!

Now to see if I fixed the problem with them turning white all time. At least the parents didn't eat the last brood until they all turned white. They are a young pair and have only spawned less then 10 times. So I hope they are finally getting the hang of this...

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you POSITIVE one of them is a male?


----------



## angelpimp (Apr 24, 2006)

I am 99% positive. None of the eggs were white this morning and still were normal when I checked them mid day. If I understand correctly, the eggs should have turned white within an hour or so after being laid, correct?

They ate the majority of them this afternoon and I "caged" the rest.

We shall see....

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I don't think they turn white in an hour but if not in 24 I would presume you may have a pair. They certainly will eat any that do turn white. The only way you can be sure they were fertilized properly is if you see at least one of the eggs wiggle before they are eaten.


----------



## angelpimp (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok. They are all gone. Time to check the water quality. What is th ideal water characteristics for discus? I have done a ton of reading and have come accross a wide variety of conditions. 

Thanks!


----------

